# Reaktionsschnelle Digitalkamera



## sreinhardt (2. März 2005)

Ich möchte auf eine Digitalkamera umsteigen, nachdem ich immer mehr Fotos in digitaler Form brauche. Verschiedene habe ich auch schon probiert. Alerdings haben mich da nur die digitalen SLRs begeistern können. Alle anderen waren mir zu langsam. Da mir die SLRs noch zu teuer sind, suche ich jetzt nach einer preiswerteren Alternative.

 Mir geht es darum, daß ich nicht ewig warten muß, bis ein Bild gespeichert ist, sondern die Kamera so schnell wie möglich wieder bereit ist. Außerdem sollte sie recht schnell fokusieren. Schön wäre es auch, wenn ich manche Sachen manuell einstellen könnte. Und obendrauf sollten die Bilder qualitätsmäßig auch noch ok sein. Gibts so was?

 Es muß auch nicht das neuste Modell sein und ich brauche auch nicht extrem viele Megapixel, da ich das meiste fürs Web brauche (3 MP wären aber schon das mindeste ). Eigentlich wollte ich nicht wesentlich mehr als 200 € ausgeben. Ach ja, die Kamera sollte auch nicht zu klein sein, damit die Bedienung nicht so fummelig ist. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

  Sicher, ich habe auch schon einige Test gelesen, aber es geht doch nichts über Erfahrungsberichte...

   Schon mal Danke!


----------



## Receiver (2. März 2005)

Also das Wort "Reaktionsschnell" bedeutet eigentlich, dass die Kamera nen schnellen Autofokus hast. Soll heißen: Du siehst ein Motiv, drückst ab, und Du hast das Foto im Kasten.

Zum Thema "Schnelle Bildspeicherung":

Wie lange die Kamera braucht um ein Bild zu speichern, so dass sie wieder einsatzfähig ist hängt im wesentlichen davon ab, wie groß die Datei ist die die Kamera zu speichern hat (das hängt dann wiederum von der Auflösung ab), von der Speichergeschwindigkeit der Kamera selbst, und von der Speicherkarte.
In Deinem Preissegment wirst Du aber vielleicht nicht die riesen Auswahl haben, was jetzt die Speichergeschwindigkeit der Kamera angeht.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir ne solide Kamera zulegen, und sie mir vielleicht mal demonstrieren lassen. Also: Foto machen, und dann mal gucken wie lang die Kamera braucht, bis das Bild aufm Chip ist...


----------

